# The Lurker delurking!



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi everyone!
I would like to introduce myself as the one Laurie has sent much MHS to! My name is Diana (my posting is my daughters middle name-I'll change that! It's too confusing!) Yes, my family and I have found a new addition, with much thanks to Laurie for her direction! I stumbled upon this forum while doing my Havanese research and luckily was directed, through Michelle, to Laurie. I never knew what I had (MHS) had a name! I don't feel so abnormal! My family and friends couldn't take my constant Havanese talk anymore! 
I am so happy to have found this forum and I am sure I will benefit from all the wisdom here! We are not due to get our new addition until the end of December or early January so I have al good amount of time to get ready and think of a name.
We live on Long Island and hope to meet some of you when our little guy is big enough for playdates. I would also like to say that Laurie is such a wonderful, wonderful person with a very big heart and our puppy will be proud to call her Godmommy! We are very grateful to her.
Diana ( I will try to post a pic!)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey Diana, nice to meet you.  Laurie definitely pumped up your arrival and announcement in a fun way!

So, if you have MHS, does this mean that you already have a Havanese or are you already thinking about #2 after this one comes home?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Isn't my godson a beauty!!! he is such a chubby guy!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

No, this will be our first but I would like to adopt each one I see!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

gracie said:


> No, this will be our first but I would like to adopt each one I see!


LMHO! :laugh: 
I think many of us can understand what you mean by that.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:welcome: Diane....Your new fur baby is beautiful...

Laurie has been deceitful to you...Secrets are not allowed on this forum...Its Melissa rule #3,745...but we will let you slide this time because your baby is so cute....ound:


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome. She is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh,he is so cute!Absolutely adorable!And worth waiting for!:yippee!!!!:dance::yippeeee:dance:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What nice colors he has! Welcome to the forum! I'm glad you came out of lurker mode~~Laurie likes to make us crazy! :becky:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum where we NEVER keep secrets!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:welcome: and congrats Diana&cute chubby puppy! I hope you made some great distracting plans until end of December, I'm on day 104 of my wait and will get my chubby puppy in 9 days on day 113. Sorry for the math, but it drives you nuts to wait for a puppy!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh yes, ABSOLUTELY *NO SECRETS* allowed and also you *MUST* post pictures of your little man AS SOON AS YOU RECEIVE them, hope I made myself clear on that one.
ound:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome Diane and Congratulations on your new little furry baby!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Diane. thanks for not making us wait too long!!! This is my 2000th post and I was going to think of something special to write for it-- But seeing that cute little boy made post it here. I love the name game, and in my opinion he just looks like a "FOX" to me. like Fox Mulder for all you x-files fans.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Maryam- Congrats on your pup too! I will post pics too and can't wait to see yours!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you Missy-I'm honored!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome. Those of us who know Laurie will certainly agree that she is great! Brady and I will be looking forward to meeting you and your new addition at the next playdate! He sure does look cute!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome 
once you know you have a puppy - the waiting is hard but you do know there is a special little one who is waiting for you too ..
Near the end i would count sleeps just like i was waiting for Santa !!
Enjoy !!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diana, there is already a LOOONG thread for my Pablo D.O.G., I'll paste the link. I'm sure it'll keep you entertained and will help you get through the long weeks of waiting. You'll definitely need time to read through the 50+ pages though, hehe.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1879


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome Diana! How exciting for you to be introduced into the world of Havanese by Laurie! She's great. 

I love your pup's colors! He sure will be a handsome boy.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum could you do me one reallly big favor?? Just change your name for maybe five minutes so I can claim my prize for guessing the right person pleeease..

What a handsome new guy you have, I love his coloring it is going to be so much fun to watch as he grows up.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum, Diana! Your new little boy is adorable. I love his colors!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Diana, I'm so glad things worked out and you found that beautiful puppy. Laurie is the best!!!! Your little boy will be just the right age for our new playdate. 

The Long Island havanese population is growing fast. There was someone on the other list that I steered over to this forum also. He was from LI and looking for a breeder. I hope he took my advice, because we get the job done. I think it's because we all want more of these wonderful little dogs, and by helping others, it helps with our MHS.

Can't wait to meet you and your new puppy.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Okay this was worth the wait. 
Welcome Diane and congratulations on your new puppy. He's adorable. 

Susan


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your warm welcomes!

Michele-you are too funny! "We get the job done!" LOL Thank you-I can attest to that!

-Diana


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, finally, the truth is revealed! Congrats and welcome, Diana. Your little guy is just a darling little chubbette. Couldn't be cuter!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh. What a cutie pie! Welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Diane, your new furbaby is adorable.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Diana and the cute little pup and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome Diana!

This is the best place on the internet hands and paws down. The best thing about it is everyone here is so warm and accepting. Of course there are other great qualities to it too for example, information, laughs, great pictures, enlightening honest discussions, friendship, support and an overall excellent community! I love the fact that I can log on any given day (ok more than once a day) and be totally entertained and at the same time read about someones dear fur baby's health concern (that's when I stop reading and pray) Then there are days when I'm totally perplexed by something my little Callie is doing, log in and get the answer! 

Ok enough rambling and gushing about how great this site is!

I can't wait to hear more about you and your beautiful puppy!

Lisa


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Diana, ( and cute chubby puppy, too)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh I love the color!!!!
Welcome, and yes pictures are a must. 

Melissa


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Hi and Welcome to the best forum. You new furbaby is A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!*


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Diana, Welcome to the forum! Your baby is beautiful!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Diana and Congratulations on finding the perfect furbaby for you, he is just beautiful. Laurie is a very special person.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome Diana and beautiful baby! How wonderful to have Laurie as "godmommy" to your little guy. They don't come any better than her, I know that 1st hand! Lisa (Callalilly) has pretty much summed up my feelings about this place. You have just become a part of the "Best Place on Earth" (bet you thought that was Disneyland/World, huh? Nope! It's _havaneseforum.com_ for us Havanese lovers! :biggrin1

I'm eager to get to know you and your gorgeous baby as the weeks go by. Be assured, you will definitely be entertained here as you endure your long wait 

Again, :welcome:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys - you are all so sweet. I do this all for very selfish reasons. Lisa and Diana live close enough for playdates, and.. by guys need more siblings!! And I know that they will make great Mommies!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Welcome Diana! Your little pup is a cutie. I love his color! Can't wait to see more pics! hoto:

Wanda


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Sooo Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!
Welcome Diana

Kim


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome Diana. 
Your puppy looks so precious. I just love his color. It will be interesting to see how his color changes as he grows.
Lucky Laurie, to have puppies around to share, AND she doesn't have to do all the work,sort of like Grandkids:whoo:


----------



## Lhnter78 (Sep 14, 2007)

Diana-
Congrats! Im getting his brother Smitty, but I think his new name will be Harley. Its actually wonderful your from LI because I live in Nassau County, so you know what that means- DOGGY PARTY! I know what you mean by driving your family crazy, its all I talk about. I can't wait to meet you both!
Lisa


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you all for such very nice welcomes! You guys are great! I am very happy to become a part of this group. I am doing alot of reading in preparation for this puppy-hopefully it will help pass the time.
Lisa- it will so nice to have the brothers so close. I am still wracking my brain for names. I'm sure when I see him it will be easier!
Diana & ????


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diana&Max, maybe?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't mind driving 3 hrs. I can pick up Laurie on the way and we can go check out the puppies for both of you. :biggrin1: :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm with ya Michelle!! :whoo: Puppy road trip!!:whoo:


----------

